# Stealing time: time management and organization



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

I would love to get tips for organizing and managing time, at work and at home. 

I don't have a great system to keep track of things yet. I need to permanently ban the Misc. file label.

Granted, part of my problem is that I am doing the work of 2 or 3 people at my current job, with really no support whatsoever. Caseload way too high, and dealing with financial reporting that is usually handled by a different person. The people who know how to answer my questions aren't always around, and by the time they return, I've either had to solve the crisis on my own and hoped I did it properly, or forgotten the specifics.

But even though I'm totally overloaded at my job, I could use some time management tips and any other suggestions one can apply broadly to increase efficiency.

Thanksies!


----------



## CynicallyNaive (Jan 18, 2011)

+1... i really am horrible at time mgmt, just because i'm so ADHD/INFP. :happy:


----------

